# ACS800 Fault



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone have experience with an ABB ACS800 "Supply Phase (3130)" fault? The motor will start and get up to speed and current (210 amps) and then trip... All they did was shut it down for a service on the compressor... Been running smooth for a long time..
Checked the incoming power - all good. Checked the supply at the drive - all good (line to line and line to ground). There is a harmonic filter on the drive and checked all fuses, and caps. Tried running it without the filter caps in the system and still did the same.
Got a call in to the reps, just wondering about possible solutions and parts...

Thanx in advance!


----------



## LATTC (Feb 12, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> Anyone have experience with an ABB ACS800 "Supply Phase (3130)" fault? The motor will start and get up to speed and current (210 amps) and then trip... All they did was shut it down for a service on the compressor... Been running smooth for a long time..
> Checked the incoming power - all good. Checked the supply at the drive - all good (line to line and line to ground). There is a harmonic filter on the drive and checked all fuses, and caps. Tried running it without the filter caps in the system and still did the same.
> Got a call in to the reps, just wondering about possible solutions and parts...
> 
> Thanx in advance!


Did you check L1, L2, L3 for imbalance?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

LATTC said:


> Did you check L1, L2, L3 for imbalance?


489-504 vac between each phase... 288 to 293 phase to ground...


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Intermediate circuit DC voltage is oscillating due to missing supply voltage phase, blown fuse or rectifier bridge internal fault. Trip occurs when DC voltage ripple is 13% of DC voltage. If your supply voltage imbalance is reasonable, can you check the diode bridge on the ACS800?​


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanx for the input... I think if I could find a shrinking ray and transport myself inside the drive it might be easier access... I've had the front cover off the front of this one before and everything is pretty much inaccessible without taking side panels off the drive... The vendor was asking if I could send it in for repair since they don't do field repairs.. They are in the middle of a move right now, so I'm thinking they are going to make an exception and come to site with (I'm hoping) a small trailer load of parts to get this thing running before the long weekend...


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

*A little update..*

Well after over a day and half, the rep couldn't let me know price and delivery for whatever parts we needed, or the price of a new drive so the client has opted for a new drive.. It should land tonight in Calgary and come through Fed Ex in the morning.. I can't say that I'd be the guy to call to recommend an ABB drive, but I would recommend the one I'm getting... Yaskawa to the rescue... I tried getting a second price but after the same time they can't let me know their price either, so AB won't be making an appearance on this one... Should be back up and sellin gas tomorrow by supper...


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I had an ACS800 about a year and half ago throw up a similar fault code like that. I believe it would run, but randomly(hours or mins later) shut down and throw up the fault code. The manual said possible causes(going by memory here) was a fault in either the motor or drive. Since the motor megged fine, we took a chance and replaced the drive. Problem solved.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Done...*

2 hours to rip the old one out... 1.5 hours of prep work to build a ramp to get the new one in... 5.5 hour wait for customs to clear the new drive.. It landed in Calgary at 6:30 am and left customs as 1:30 pm.. A tad longer than anyone would have thought..... 3 hours to install... Half an hour to check rotation and start it up.. Half an hour of clean up... 15 hour day... Client was very happy with our efforts... 
Awesome tech support through the start-up!!


----------

